# R/C Racing in Western Michigan



## RCTerror (Jul 4, 2002)

I know I will catch a ton of flack for posting this, but I have stood by and watched this mess for too long. It really is sad that the only two clubs in the Grand Rapids area couldn't come to some form of agreement. I saw schedules change to cause conflict, people bad mouthing each other and trash talking certain people, and one group pulling "low-blows" to gain an advantage over the other. Now I'm not pointing fingers at either club or organization in particular, and the past has shown that the primary offenders are the ones who get the angriest. I guess it's not possible for anybody to go to a facility and enjoy a hobby without hearing a bunch of crap from this person because so-and-so races bad, or so-and-so won a couple times and bragged about it. Big deal. This is a hobby, get over it and get on with the racing. What do people want in an R/C track anyway? Use this thread to let the club owners know what they can do to make things better. I'm tired of hearing "why don't they do this?". Well, maybe "they" would if they knew what you were talking about. Don't tell some guy that was there for the first time that day and make it sound like nothing is done right. Do you think that person is going to go back to a track that can't do anything right?

Well, that's just my two cents and my observations. Don't hate the messenger, just put some thought in the message.


----------



## Fred Knapp (Oct 7, 2001)

Well I hope no offence is taken here, but I believe the people have spoken.
Now there is only one place to race in Grand Rapids. GLRC has closed it's doors.
It's been my observation that there will allways be finger pointers, trash talkers and 
nay sayers. It's really up to you if your going to let it bother you or not.
I think most people get out of this hobby what they put into it.


----------



## DamageIncRacing (Sep 26, 2001)

Still sucks about GLRC, but I think I know where RC is going here. It's like somebody said a few months ago- we need to get the politics out of racing. Forget about the stuff that happened years ago. Because of it (in my opinion) I get to sit around and twiddle my thumbs and watch me cars collect dust.


----------



## DamageIncRacing (Sep 26, 2001)

HEY!- He swiped my location!


----------



## Dustin (Aug 9, 2004)

DamageIncRacing said:


> HEY!- He swiped my location!



Your just waiting.....he's waiting for victims........lol


----------



## WarpWind (Oct 21, 2003)

Don't people ever get bored of posting this stuff. Just let it be and move on. It's not that difficult is it? There's only so many racer's in the area, and that means only so much support for a venue. Why is it such a suprise that is area couldn't support 2 seperate groups.

And no one has to sit around and let their cars collect dust. That is completely up to you. I'm sure you'd enjoy yourself just as much at one place or the other.


----------



## Kevin (Aug 12, 2004)

While I’m not familiar with the “drama” that has unfolded between the two racing clubs in Grand Rapids, I will say this:

RC racing is about FRIENDLY competition, and a club that embraces values such as friendship, community, and camaraderie supports this. That means being willing to help out other racers, welcoming new racers, and most importantly treating each other with RESPECT and having FUN. 

This means abiding by the rules set forth by each club. While rules vary from club to club, there are certain rules that are “set in stone” that a “good” club enforces. Such rules include; being ready for your heat to insure a smooth flow of races; returning your transponder; using frequency clips; allowing faster traffic to pass; and NEVER yelling at or disrespecting other racers, marshals, officials and/or spectators. These are rules of common courtesy, and individuals who don’t abide by them are being disrespectful to the club and fellow racers; not to mention taking the “fun” out of the hobby. 

If someone isn’t obeying these rules, contact your race officials or better yet calmly explain these things to that individual after the race. People respond much better to a calm rational person than one who yells or uses intimidation to get his/her message across. 

On the same note, race officials need to communicate these rules regularly. This means routinely stating them over the loudspeaker, or better yet, holding a brief, mandatory drivers meeting just prior to each event. It also means enforcing these rules, whether it be announcing “the leaders are coming through, let them pass”, penalizing those who cheat, or expelling those who can’t treat others with respect and create a hostile environment. 

A good club will enforce these rules, regardless of the “perpetrator”. And that same club will see a rise in the number of racers, and an increase in morale amongst them.

As mentioned earlier, I am unaware of the “issues” between the two clubs, but the past is in the past. We can learn from our mistakes. Don’t let the behavior of a select few spoil the fun for everyone else.

This message is not intended to be favorable or disrespectful to either club. It is just a friendly reminder of why we race, and what our expectations are from club members and leaders.


----------



## DamageIncRacing (Sep 26, 2001)

A couple things I'd like to see happen or implemented at not just our track (or tracks), but everywhere:

1) The mandatory drivers meeting before each race session/day.

2) Rules actually posted and enforced.

3) Mix up the qualifiers. By this I mean a mix of skill levels in each heat, not just the "A-Main Guys" always racing with each other and the "Newbies" in their own group. Mixing it up will allow the "newbies" to learn driving techniques from the good guys, and it lets the "good guys" show their driving and passing skills, not just brag about them. It also makes the races legitamate qualifiers, instead of grouping the same drivers together week after week. (Race for Position)


----------



## hyena boy (Apr 29, 2002)

i agree with everything that has been posted here. i think some drivers and track directors lost track of the basics that made it fun. i also think that money became a very stressful for everyone. i know it is important to make rent, but when people that did not pay the bills got overly worried, that atmosfear at the track became more stressful.

i think the club idea is dieing. it seems the only way to make it work is to make it a biusness. i am sad that it has come to this, but most of the tracks that doing well are not a club. rivertown and some of the older clubs worked because they had a money man/men behind the seens paying for all of the little things. most of those guys have moved onto other things so they closed.

right now i just want to race, i am sick of all the name calling and back talking. i just hope there is a place to race in the area. i don't want to drive to ohio or indiana to race, i will if i have to.

that is my 2 cents.


----------



## grrcer (Jan 25, 2005)

I don't know about all the politics etc. but here are my 2 cents:

1. It makes no sense to try to have two tracks within a couple of miles of eachother pulling from the same small group of racers. There's only so much $ to go around in the area and it makes no sense to try to split it up. Just think, if it was a combined effort we could have one great track. Everyone in GR should be taking their cars to the remaining track and racing so that it has a chance to stay open. Forget all the politics. So what, you dislike someone at the track. This is life. Just put your car down and race.

2. If you look around, all long-term successful tracks are for profit and tied to some sort of hobby-shop. It's good for both the track and the hobby shop. R&L has done it for years with dirt. There are tons of on-road examples. It just makes sense. 

3. Rivertown was successful because it had a leader whose hobby was to have a great club. He had the time and resources and was willing to put large ammounts of his own money into the track. No one can expect this from anyone,we were just luckier than we realized. Plus, there wasn't any competition from other tracks and all the racers came to GR because it was the place to be. We were just very lucky for a long time. 

On a side note, I disagree with putting newbies in with the good guys and mixing up the qualifiers. It's no fun to be the newbie trying to get out of the way every other lap, and it's no fun to be the fast guy trying to pass a car that is not following a consistent line. Newbies can go out in practice and try to follow the fast guys. As a newbie gets better, he will automatically move up to be with the faster guys. Why rush things?

Anyway, I think we all need to appreciate that we still have a remaining track in GR to race at and we should all go out and race at it.


----------



## John Warner (Jan 25, 2000)

People can think or say what they want, but for the past 7 years or so, we at GLRC held lots of great races for lots of great racers in lots of great places. The "family" as I've heard them called, is the same, the only difference is they've moved to another venue. But the one thing that sticks in my mind the most is how Pete Gamaggio "earned" the name doorman, or when Barry Baker hit Josh Cyrul with a snowshovel full of wet snow, or when Dave Muller fell through the drivers stand, or when........


----------



## DamageIncRacing (Sep 26, 2001)

I got a kick out of it when we were holding the Cleveland warm-ups a few years back and my then 5 year old daughter wanted to know if she could play with "that little boy". She was talking about Brian Kinwald! :lol:


----------

